# Maintaining the journey at 65



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

I think writing is a healthy thing for me, but I haven't done much with mine.  I'm too hard on myself.  So I will turn 65 this month, and I've had a "loss" in my life, as many here share with me.  She mentioned often that I sell myself short on what I can do, and what I can't.  I always admired her many accomplishments (which she was so humble about) so I want to do some things, simple though they will be, as I have a tendency to "be perfect" or don't do it.  Ina just did it and didn't worry about being perfect. I looked through her albums, and writings, in the last, couple days.  I loved them all, but I love Ina most.  Funny, I think of that quote about "the only failure is when you don't try at all" Something like that.

So, I'll just start this "diary" and not worry 'bout what I write, and just see where it takes me.

I am alone, in a small town where I didn't grow up.  Only been here 2  years come January 7th.  I haven't made 1 close friend here, and there  although I've met a lot of people, even for a small town.  I made my  wonderful friend Ina, as many know, but no "in person" friends.  I moved  around all my life, and I took after my mom in that respect, and  actually, my "absent" dad that moved around, never had any real roots  his whole life.  Died in his 90s and was living with a pretty, stable  brother up in Washington State.

I just wonder how many others are  either like me, or can relate.  I guess I want to try and be more part  of something, even if it's only online.  Making a friend was the best  thing I did, and I don't think it was an accident Ina came into my  life.  I have to believe that there are other's out there as well.  I  just want to be more open to it.  I keep saying this, but often don't  listen to myself when I should, but if I don't allow people into my  life, I probably won't get hurt.  But if I don't let them in, I won't  enjoy the awesome experience of having someone to talk to.  Someone you  can call and tell anything, and someone that calls and will open up to  you when they need, or just want someone too, to listen.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2017)

Awww I can relate to the fear of rejection by having 'close friends'... keeping people at arms length friendly but not close..why?.. the fear of rejection..and or the fear that they will need YOU too much and you aren't prepared or able to be that person for someone else..much as you'd like to be. A person who likes their privacy but would love a close confidant, but on your own terms.. selfish to outsiders but the only way you can cope with having people close.., but so used to your own privacy.. that you need to choose the time when YOU want to speak or be the listener..not have it pushed on you..

I am talking about myself I think Denise...I'm very good with casual friendships... but I kinda start running if people get too close in real life...I feel that I'll not meet the standard they expect of me..so I always back off after a while if they seem to want more out of me than I can give 

We've been friends for a long time you and I Denise ... and when you disappear for weeks at a time, I understand totally..and when you come back here to the forums, you just slot in again without any fuss or hoohaa...that's kinda like real life isn't it?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks Holly, you said it very well, and you may have been talking about you, but that is me in a nut-shell (and I do mean a "nut" shell, lol)  I'm glad I've met you and if I hadn't been online, looking to shed some of the alone-ness I've built for myself I wouldn't have gotten to have you as a friend

I'm off for a walk today.  I do a lot of that these days, more so out of necessity because I need to brakes on my truck But it is really proving good for me to be without my own wheels.  Getting out more, even road the little shuttle bus they have here.  Stops right in front of my building so if it's pouring and I can't go out for something on foot, I can always catch that. And it doesn't get very cold here, very moderate.

Maybe see you later, when I find something interesting to talk about this December 12, 2017 of my life, with love, Denise


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2017)

I think the concept of having a "bestie" sort of fades away in later life.  I know in my working days, I had some damn close friends that I'd let drive over me with a Mack truck.  I retired before any of the rest of them and that's when things started to slip.  They went on with their life and I went on with mine.

Now I have "friends" that I see on occasion, lunch, parties, etc.  But no one I'd call my "bestie", one I share a brain cell with.  My sisters have taken the place of that.  I have two sisters that I am very close to and, though we don't live near to each other, we get together as much as possible and take major trips together. 

I'm not sure I have it in me to cultivate any more super close relationships with new friends.   I do have two friends I grew up with (one from infancy....) and I'd say that's the closest I have to best friends.  We don't see each other more than once a year or two but we can tell each other secrets and talk about serious things when we do get together.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 12, 2017)

I had a couple of very close friends that died shortly after I retired and I have not met any people that I have been able to cultivate a real friendship with.

I don't have the energy or enthusiasm to get out in public and meet people.  Like Kim Williams used to say _"You need to get out there and sell yourself, like a cabbage!"_

I think that jujube pretty much sums up my feelings. _"I'm not sure I have it in me to cultivate any more super close relationships with new friends."


_


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi jujube,

I believe sister (s) can be your best friends, they've known you for the longest, usually, so if I had a "family" member that close, I probably wouldn't seek out others.  Why do that if you already have it  Sounds wonderful to me.  I had friends growing up, but I moved so much I didn't stay in one place long enough to truly cultivate relationships.  I think I was just meant to be more of a loner.  But I can be the life of the party, and have fun with people, but I do cherish coming home to my own, little, woman-cave.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

Aunt Bea said:


> I had a couple of very close friends that died shortly after I retired and I have not met any people that I have been able to cultivate a real friendship with.
> 
> I don't have the energy or enthusiasm to get out in public and meet people.  Like Kim Williams used to say _"You need to get out there and sell yourself, like a cabbage!"_
> 
> ...



I feel the same Aunt Bea, pretty much.  I don't mind going somewhere socially, but I'm not intent on meeting people for anything like long-term. I don't think those things can be force anyway, I think if you end up with a wonderful friend, it just happens, unplanned.  At least that's what happened for me.

I am sorry for your loss of 2, close friends  That had to be hard on you.  I know lots of people that have lost loved ones, but I hadn't had anyone close, not that affected me, and I thought it was kind of strange that even the passing of my mother didn't affect me more.  That's been 27 years ago.  Weird life I think, not like in the movies/fairytales I thought life would be.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> View attachment 45922



OMG Marie! You are a scream, I LOVE this, LOL!!

This is one of my all-time faves:


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 12, 2017)

*Denise, you and I seem a lot alike.  I have always been a kind of loner.  I like spending time with people, but it is not the focus of my life.  My therapist seems to think my "isolation" can become an issue, and thinks I should interact more.  I have never "peopled" well.  I enjoy my time with my husband, but can see me enjoying alone time, should it come.  
Before I retired I had big plans to get out, be active and the like.  But, due to my becoming disabled, I retired 3 years before I had planned to. I find, now, I am not as interested in getting out a lot as I thought I would.
*


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

I had, and sometimes still have, plans that I don't end up doing.  Life can "happen" and so we don't get to, or I change my mind and I'm onto the next idea, lol  I hope if you still make a plan, or have a dream, you get to do it  I am still contemplating a train-ride/trip.  Ina and I had talked about doing that and meeting somewhere, but we only talked about it

I love how she did that tour (she has an album or two on it, with her and Izzy).  I've looked into Amtrak and how fun that would be.  I think way more fun than a plain because I'm as much into the journey as the destination


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi jujube,
> 
> I believe sister (s) can be your best friends, they've known you for the longest, usually, so if I had a "family" member that close, I probably wouldn't seek out others.  Why do that if you already have it  Sounds wonderful to me.  I had friends growing up, but I moved so much I didn't stay in one place long enough to truly cultivate relationships.  I think I was just meant to be more of a loner.  But I can be the life of the party, and have fun with people, but I do cherish coming home to my own, little, woman-cave.



That's exactly how I am Denise... I moved house and school so much when I was a child so only had good friends for a couple of years at a time before moving on...then when I married we were in Naval married quarters and never stayed anywhere longer than 18 months..made friends quickly with other naval wives, but then moved on just as quickly really... 

I have several close friends now that I've had for years, but we don't see each other too much maybe every few months .. or on special occasions like Christmas.. for example we'll be going out next week for a pre Christmas dinner with 2 couples who are good friends ...but I prefer these days to go out with people, rather than have them in my home as I used to..because like you, I like the idea of scurrying back to our own little cave, and hubs disappears into his office, and I get on and do my own thing...we give each other plenty of space... thank Goodness because I couldn't possibly live with someone who was attached at the hip 

I've got sisters and brothers but I rarely see them...I hear more from their kids..my adult  nephews than I do my siblings...


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

That's great Holly, and I am starting to feel like I am not so odd after all, :bananalama:Ok, so maybe just a little weird still, lol


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 12, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> That's great Holly, and I am starting to feel like I am not so odd after all, :bananalama:Ok, so maybe just a little weird still, lol



lol...well you wouldn't be you if you weren't a_ little_ weird... .... but you're also such fun...


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

I take that whole statement as a compliment Holly, LOL!


----------



## jujube (Dec 12, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> I take that whole statement as a compliment Holly, LOL!



Hey, Denise, "normal" is highly overrated in my opinion.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 12, 2017)

Lol!! I can't agree more jujube


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 12, 2017)

jujube said:


> Hey, Denise, "normal" is highly overrated in my opinion.


Imho, normal is a cycle on the dryer.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 13, 2017)

Denise, maybe this question has been asked before and I missed it but......do you have a pet, or are you allowed to have one where you live?


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2017)

deesierra said:


> Denise, maybe this question has been asked before and I missed it but......do you have a pet, or are you allowed to have one where you live?



Funny you should ask Dee  Pretty good timing No, I don't. But I am going to start looking again now.  I think I really need to have some "one" to take care of.  I had a little dog for 15 years that traveled with me, walked with me, and I loved her dearly.  I think I've even been afraid of that type of relationship but I am missing out in another, loving companion by neglecting to get down to business in looking I think.  I kept thinking maybe one would just come into my life like Ina's little one did.  

When I would be talking to Ina on the phone, I would often hear Izzy playing with her squeakie toy.  Ina sent me lots of pictures of Izzy and I was in love with that little dog.  Ina told me she was concerned that something would happen and she knew she had to find someone to take Izzy. I told her I would do it, I would soooooo love to do it if the need came along.  I never dreamed it would though, I just couldn't grasp Ina not being there.

I doubt I will be called about Izzy as another friend of Ina's has it in writing that Ina wanted her to have Izzy.  I am happy that Ina did have peace of mind with making the arrangements for Izzy to have a loving home  Her and I only talked about it afterall.  When Ina died, I thought maybe that's why I hadn't found a baby for myself but that wasn't it.  

So I've decided to look again, actively.  I can't believe we are always supposed to sit and wait for something to come along in our lives.  I also have a dating ad online, LOL!  And maybe I'll pray and ask God to let me know which I'm supposed to have, a man or a dog??  And could He show me by providing one or the other, and whichever appears first, I'll take it as a sign, LOL!!

This is my Toney-dog Dee I raised her from a "rescued" puppy, and she was the "animal" love of my life.  She was only 9 lbs, but what a rascal.  She would wander if I didn't watch her, very independent but try to take her from me and she would cling and cling  So many memories there:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2017)

Shalimar said:


> Imho, normal is a cycle on the dryer.



Hi Shalimar, I've tried that "setting" on me and it lasted a bit, but somehow it just auto-returns to abbynormal


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 13, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi Shalimar, I've tried that "setting" on me and it lasted a bit, but somehow it just auto-returns to abbynormal


I know the feeling. Loll.


----------



## deesierra (Dec 13, 2017)

Denise1952 said:


> Funny you should ask Dee  Pretty good timing No, I don't. But I am going to start looking again now.  I think I really need to have some "one" to take care of.  I had a little dog for 15 years that traveled with me, walked with me, and I loved her dearly.  I think I've even been afraid of that type of relationship but I am missing out in another, loving companion by neglecting to get down to business in looking I think.  I kept thinking maybe one would just come into my life like Ina's little one did.
> 
> When I would be talking to Ina on the phone, I would often hear Izzy playing with her squeakie toy.  Ina sent me lots of pictures of Izzy and I was in love with that little dog.  Ina told me she was concerned that something would happen and she knew she had to find someone to take Izzy. I told her I would do it, I would soooooo love to do it if the need came along.  I never dreamed it would though, I just couldn't grasp Ina not being there.
> 
> ...



Denise what a precious little girl your Toney was! Another perfect doggo is out there waiting for you somewhere. Have you looked on the Petfinders website? That's how I found three of mine :love_heart:. It can be a very difficult decision to make, and it's so hard to select one over another because they are all so deserving of a loving home. When you find him or her, be sure to share pictures!


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Dee, 

You know it for sure, it is a hard decision, and I do know the Petfinders site.  If you found 3 there, I might do well to use them again.  I think they are the ones that will send you "alerts".  Not sure, but I'll check them out

I think it would be a wise thing to do at this point in my life.  Maybe I needed some time with no responsibilities except myself, but I feel it might be the right time.  Thank you for the reminder of the site for Petfinders.  I will be so excited to bring a new pup home, that you can be sure I'll be posting info and pics Dee Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)

Haven't written anything here for awhile so thought I would drop a few lines.  Just maintaining the cruise (as we use to say a lot when we were young) and did some walking this week.  Picked up a few groceries, and got some exercise.  I still want to get out in the evening to see Christmas Light displays.  We have a few, neighborhoods that decorate and they are lovely.  Saw a few last year.  I'm glad to see so many of my apartment neighbors have decorations up.  At first there were only 2 of us, then more added theirs.

We'll have a Christmas Party & birthday party (Birthday party for December born peeps) so no one needs to be alone.  For those that don't know, I live in an over 55 apartment building, and we are offered a lot of activities because the local, Senior Center is the next building to us.  But our office staff also does things just for residents, very nice.  In the Christmas Decorations Thread I put a few photos of their decorations.  They go all out for us The thread link will be below if anyone wants to look.

I'm realizing I can't eat cheese, unless maybe I can find some skim milk type.  If anyone has any suggestions, they are more than welcome.  I suppose I did eat quite a lot of it, but I was trying to figure out why I had such congestion.  I figured it was environmental allergies, but I layed off the cheese for a few weeks and had no more, at least not the awful stuff.  The the other day I couldn't resist buying some fancy cheeses, crackers, and salami roll/stick, whatever  Sure enough, I suffered for 2 or 3 days as that stuff started coming back.  Now after 2 days without, this being the 3rd, I'm ok again.

I don't know for sure if that's what caused it, and I may decided to try some again today to find out.  I just don't care to feel that way again though, but if it is something else, I hate missing out on those goodies
:sosad:

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/33115-Christmas-Decorations-at-Home-or-other-s-that-you-see-at-Christmas


----------



## DavyKOTWF (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Denise.  I bet I know one thing that'll cure your stomach issues within 24 hrs.  Have you heard of Probiotics?
Perhaps google them and check it out.  They are basically GOOD bacteria that we need in our stomachs.  Many stomach
issues are because people are low on these good bacteria.  Is there a local health food store in CC?  If so, go!  Ha, poet and 
didn't know it.  If not, here: https://www.amazon.com/NOW-Probioti...513622550&sr=8-4&keywords=probiotics+now&th=1

Here was one of the 5 star reviews on it:  
 "My husband gets terrible indigestion. Someone told us probiotics work great to regulate it. And sure enough, after years of popping rolaids, tums, Zantac, antibiotics, and everything else, these have really helped! Instead of getting it every single day, he only gets it a couple of times a month. I know that isn't what this is intended for, but seriously! Worked like a charm!"​
   Noticed you're from Crescent City.  It had been my dream to go there someday.  Year and half ago, we did.  Wife and I were lying around bored.  So I said.  Let's drive to California.  An hour later, after throwing some things in the old truck, we took off. . . to visit that large grove of Redwoods in Jedadiah Forest (sp)   One of the largest groves.  Walking through there is/was magical.  Have you done that?  Take the new dog and try it.  You'll be in for a treat.  I consider it one of the highlights of my life.  Best, Davy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)

Found this pic today taken by my friend Lenora at a tie-dye party couples months back.  She is an advocate to the elderly (can't remember her exact title).  But she helps investigate, and help elderly folks that are being abused in private homes, or care-homes.  She and I met because I was trying to tie-dye and got frustrated and said "shit!!".  She came over and told me she knew someone was in trouble when she heard that, LOL!  She helped me and we had such a blast that day.  

A good memory, and I guess I am slowly but surely, making some more, good memories, and friends.  

PS I'd show you all the tie-dye I did, but when I put it on, it looked like two hands were grabbing my boobs.  Gave it to Salvation Army as maybe someone with either lower, or higher boobs might be able to wear it.  It turned out beautiful otherwise  Oops, forgot the pic, lol:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 18, 2017)

Hi Davy, no "new" dog yet.  My little one Toney passed away in 2006. 

I have my Acid Reflux under control just with diet, and eating smaller meals, all before 6'ish in the evening.  Thank you for the info on Probiotics though as I have been wanting to takes them.  Yes, we have The Wild River Healthfood Store.  Maybe you are in Oregon, I didn't check your profile, but I am from there, and still love to call myself an Oregonian because I was born and raised in Lookingglass, near Winston/Roseburg.  Tiny, country area basically

Glad to hear someone else drives an old truck I have a '94 that is now costing me a lot of money for maintenance, new this, new that  But sure has been a honey of a truck. 94 Mazda B3000, cab-plus.  Traveled much of the US in that with my little dog

PS Yes, I've done many hikes in the Redwoods, love it up there, and in Summer, there's always others on the main trails so I'm not out there alone


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 1, 2018)

Hey, Denise, where have you gotten to?  Happy New Year!  A new year, with new hope!  What's cookin?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 1, 2018)

Been down with a tooth/Gum problem but today is the first day since last Wed. I didn't wake up with pain, so feeling better.  Have to see a dentist this week 
_Happy New Year to you as well Meanderer_


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 2, 2018)

A little something to cheer you up, Denise!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 2, 2018)

OMG, that's hilarious!


Hope you do get to the dentist soon Denise!


----------



## Olivia (Jan 2, 2018)

Same for me, about moving so much--military family. By the age of 18 I had lived in four counties and four U.S. states. So many heartbreaks because of leaving friends. Kind of closes off your heart to survive that. I'm just grateful I finished high school where I'm now living to have two great friends from that time and also another wonderful friend from work early on. But I still have no real desire to cultivate more. In a way selfish of my time now--don't really don't know why. When younger I had a really good time for a while with other friends who took me out of myself. It was great--but too old for that kind of stuff now. I remember back when a friend and I went out clubbing and there was a lady there who looked about 40 and my friend said that she looked like she was kind of desperate to be at a club by herself. And I didn't agree, which of course is a totally weird way to think of it. Do we sometimes hold ourselves from being a friend because we don't want to look desperate somehow? Just writing from stream of consciousness here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 2, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> A little something to cheer you up, Denise!



LOLLLLLLLLLLLLL, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I'm gonna git you fer that Jim, LOL!!  My dentist best not look like Steve Martin or I'm headin out the nearest exit :lol1:That did cheer me up even though I wasn't down Just glad I have an appointment in the a.m. with the same clinic that wouldn't let me in last week.  The main dentist is back, and yep, I think I saw a Harley parked down there this a.m.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi Denise.   I'm enjoying your diary so far; hope you plan to keep it up!   I recently joined SF and unfortunately did not get to know Ina.   I notice that she lived not far from me; I am also on the northeast side of Houston!   I'm currently reading her diary entries and she seems like she was such a down-to-earth person.  

Anyway, hope your tooth is better.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 13, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Hi Denise.   I'm enjoying your diary so far; hope you plan to keep it up!   I recently joined SF and unfortunately did not get to know Ina.   I notice that she lived not far from me; I am also on the northeast side of Houston!   I'm currently reading her diary entries and she seems like she was such a down-to-earth person.
> 
> Anyway, hope your tooth is better.



Hi C'est Moi, I like your username  I haven't been on for awhile and it just seems I am getting busier with other things, especially lining up dental work but it's coming together  I'm glad you are enjoying some of the posts I did here and the others that wrote as well.  Definitely some nice folks here.  Ina was a person that most could not help but love.  I will miss her forever on this Earth, but so hope I get to see her again one day in heaven.

Oh, I just glanced up and caught your avatar too, LOL!!  I so love people with a great, sense of humor denise


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 13, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi C'est Moi, I like your username  I haven't been on for awhile and it just seems I am getting busier with other things, especially lining up dental work but it's coming together  I'm glad you are enjoying some of the posts I did here and the others that wrote as well.  Definitely some nice folks here.  Ina was a person that most could not help but love.  I will miss her forever on this Earth, but so hope I get to see her again one day in heaven.
> 
> Oh, I just glanced up and caught your avatar too, LOL!!  I so love people with a great, sense of humor denise



Thanks; I always have a hard time coming up with a username.      (My actual name is Sarah.)   I'm enjoying reading and getting to "know" some of the posters; it's nice to find a forum of my contemporaries.  So many shared life experiences to discuss!  

I am kind of a smart-ass but I reign it in, haha.   After all, fun is the best thing to have!    It's nice to meet you and I hope the dental work goes well.   :wave:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2018)

Realized I was missing folks here so wanted to make a quick note. I was up at 3, couldn't sleep much lastnight, or is it still tonight, LOL!  I'm on my way to the UofCA Dental Center today.  Applecruncher's recommend for me to seek one out payed off so far, and I do trust I will get good care there. I've prayed quite a bit you can bet  I'll tell more when I get back but I am so grateful for the chance to keep my tooth, and also get a full spectrum of x-rays to see what else may need to be done.  

Please know that I do think about all the folks here that have grown closer to, and I just got busy, plus sometimes I just need a time-out from the computer.  I've been reading a whole lot, and even knitting a scarf.  Torn it out 3 times, or is it 4 now, but I keep trying.  Hadn't knitted since Blue-birds when I was in 4th or so grade, LOL! I'll show you a pic, but it's one that was too tight for my liking. I'll get it right.  May turn out to be drink-coasters

Talk to you soon, Denise
Roadtrippin, lol


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 16, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> A little something to cheer you up, Denise!



How about this one Jim, LOL!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 16, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Realized I was missing folks here so wanted to make a quick note. I was up at 3, couldn't sleep much lastnight, or is it still tonight, LOL!  I'm on my way to the UofCA Dental Center today.  Applecruncher's recommend for me to seek one out payed off so far, and I do trust I will get good care there. I've prayed quite a bit you can bet  I'll tell more when I get back but I am so grateful for the chance to keep my tooth, and also get a full spectrum of x-rays to see what else may need to be done.
> 
> Please know that I do think about all the folks here that have grown closer to, and I just got busy, plus sometimes I just need a time-out from the computer.  I've been reading a whole lot, and even knitting a scarf.  Torn it out 3 times, or is it 4 now, but I keep trying.  Hadn't knitted since Blue-birds when I was in 4th or so grade, LOL! I'll show you a pic, but it's one that was too tight for my liking. I'll get it right.  May turn out to be drink-coasters
> 
> ...





Hello again, *Denise.*   I am so glad to hear that you are getting your dental issues taken care of!   I just posted on your Dental Insurance thread then I saw this Diary post!   Let us know how it goes, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.   

And I love that scarf; it's just beautiful.   I wish I could knit.   Maybe that would keep me from snacking!!   Take care.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks for the update Denise, I'm happy you're getting your dental problems taken care of.  Nice work on the scarf, I really like the colors.  Take care. :love_heart:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Seabreeze,

that was a long trip yesterday.  I like the individual attention I got from both the students and the over-seeing instructor.  I felt so excited to be seeing people that want to restore teeth, rather than just pull them out.  We just have nothing in my country, or the next county, for heathcare (and dental) for those with Medicare and/or medicaid.  They push pills or pull teeth, because I've heard the area isn't large enough for some doctors/dentists to make the money "they" need/want.  So there are only a few that are more out to help those that can't afford the high costs of insurance on their own.

There may be reasons I don't know about, why we have good coverage, but no heathcare workers that are willing to accept Californias Medical.  Don't ask, it's Medicaid, but down here they call it 2 other names as well  More confusion.

So now that I've found a wonderful way to either afford some "out of pocket" expense for my teeth, and have my Medical cover some or all as well, it's all about getting to the 2, 3 or more visits it takes.  Student appointments at UofCA are much slower since they are learning, and all has to be checked by the instructors.  So instead of may only 2 appts. I will probably need 3.  14 hours RT for the trips, and although I did pretty well on the trip down, coming back was grueling in the fog and our highway 101.  Although beautiful in the daytime, it's windy at least half the distance when you get further north.

I want to move I think. I so love my apartment and the folks that manage the buildings, I never lived anywhere that long, always looking over the next hill.  But I truly started getting roots here, but like I said above, so lacking in healthcare/dental care

So now I am researching the different towns I might be willing to live in, in order to be close to doctors and dentists.  Sorry to babble on, but enjoyed getting your reply this a.m.  Btw, my next appointment is not until Feb. 7th, so I have some time to think.  I have to decide if I can do this trip again, and maybe again.  I think I can, I think I can, LOL!!  Big hugs, Denise


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Hi Seabreeze,
> 
> that was a long trip yesterday.  I like the individual attention I got from both the students and the over-seeing instructor.  I felt so excited to be seeing people that want to restore teeth, rather than just pull them out.  We just have nothing in my country, or the next county, for heathcare (and dental) for those with Medicare and/or medicaid.  They push pills or pull teeth, because I've heard the area isn't large enough for some doctors/dentists to make the money "they" need/want.  So there are only a few that are more out to help those that can't afford the high costs of insurance on their own.
> 
> ...



Glad you're getting your dental work done, Denise. A friend of mine who  is a retired RN did the same thing you're doing; having the work done at  UCONN and she was extremely pleased!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Glad you're getting your dental work done, Denise. A friend of mine who  is a retired RN did the same thing you're doing; having the work done at  UCONN and she was extremely pleased!



That's encouraging Rose, and I know that AppleCruncher is all for the Dental Colleges/Centers too After I got over my "whining" mood today, I realized I am not giving up what I have here this little town, and that I CAN drive to get my dental caught up, and then just every 6month visits for checkups/cleanings.  At least that is where my heads at now, LOL!!  The biggest deal is getting used to some travel again, I know it's going to be ok, and I don't have to start over in another town, unless it came to be a "have to" thing denise


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2018)

Right, Denise. I bet you won't have to travel as much as you'd imagined. You can settle down. Some travel is a lot easier than starting all over yet again, I'm thinking. You've been used to flight. Try nesting there for another while?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes, my thoughts exactly


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 17, 2018)

Denise, I have enjoyed reading your diary.  In my opinion, you are still young and your picture is beautiful!  I just turned 68 and I can understand your reluctance to make long drives for the appointments but you do what you have to do sometimes.  I hope I am not over stepping any boundaries here, but I read a lot of threads before I finally joined SF and is the Ina you refer to the one that was married to Mike that passed a few years ago?  It broke my heart when she posted that he had passed and then reading about her many decisions she had to make in her life. 

Since I have retired, I find myself with not many "close" friends.  I had "work" friends but I did not feel comfortable making them a part of my personal life.  But I have no problem striking up a conversation with the next person in line at the grocery store!  Is that crazy?  Maybe I'm a "recluse"?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Maggie May, I've already shut everything down and gone to bed to read because I think I'm still tired from the trip I've already  I really appreciated your letter and yes I'm sad to say it was ina that was married to Mike and yes he had passed away a few years ago she missed him so much anyway I'm using voice to text on my phone so not much punctuation for no punctuation.

I am very much like you in that I am so friendly and outgoing when I'm either at the grocery store or just casually passing people by you know on a walk or something but I'm very private in my home life and live alone.

I think you are so right when you say you have to do what you have to do and I do in this case if I want to keep living in a very comfortable apartment with lots of nice people surrounding me good neighbors Etc. Like I mentioned before I think that just getting used to going down and only like three times in a row this first time and then just maintenance visits won't be too much for me to do I'm sure of it

Also especially on the maintenance visit so I could actually have some fun and spend the night maybe two down there and make it like a little getaway short-term vacation anyway hope to talk to you again soon have a good night and I will talk to you later Denise


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 18, 2018)

Exactly, make it an over night get away!  What fun!  Also, if you experience any discomfort from the procedure, you will already be there!  Win, Win!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2018)

maggiemae said:


> Exactly, make it an over night get away!  What fun!  Also, if you experience any discomfort from the procedure, you will already be there!  Win, Win!



That I didn't think of but you are so right!  Be great to just go right back in if something isn't right after the numbness wears off  Thanks Maggie, really been a lot of support for me here.  I'll keep you posted, along with the others that have been so great to help me out here big hugs to all, Denise


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 18, 2018)

Sweet dreams!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 18, 2018)

Same to you Maggie, I am just now getting hungry so I'll eat a light dinner tonight.  Had a good visit on the phone with my sister which we rarely do that. Neither of us are "phone" types

I do love that saying by Dolly you put as your signature.  Isn't that the truth Niters, and see you next time, Denise fftobed:


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 19, 2018)

Glad to hear you are getting good dental care, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 19, 2018)

LOL!!  Can't help but think of this darn fool, and his movie. I laughed so hard, I think I'll watch it again if I can find it:


----------



## Lara (Jan 20, 2018)

Hi Denise, I'm just now noticing your "Diary" and have read every post now. It's interesting and very relatable. Some things are up, some down, some funny, some sad..but all of it is down-to-earth real life and I've enjoyed reading every bit of it. You have a very natural flare to your writing. Keep "maintaining your journey". So far so good.

As far as a new puppy companion, try something mixed with miniature poodle without too much curly hair. They don't shed, play softly, and are so darn huggable and lovable. They're easy to pick up too. They usually need a puppy cut (because some have a lot of curly hair and matting can get out of control) which can get expensive but I'm sure you could learn to do it yourself as there are lots of youtube tutorials. The photo you posted of your last dog is absolutely adorable...love the tri-colors! I've been thinking of getting another small to medium sized pup to play with my Bella.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> Hi Denise, I'm just now noticing your "Diary" and have read every post now. It's interesting and very relatable. Some things are up, some down, some funny, some sad..but all of it is down-to-earth real life and I've enjoyed reading every bit of it. You have a very natural flare to your writing. Keep "maintaining your journey". So far so good.
> 
> As far as a new puppy companion, try something mixed with miniature poodle without too much curly hair. They don't shed, play softly, and are so darn huggable and lovable. They're easy to pick up too. They usually need a puppy cut (because some have a lot of curly hair and matting can get out of control) which can get expensive but I'm sure you could learn to do it yourself as there are lots of youtube tutorials. The photo you posted of your last dog is absolutely adorable...love the tri-colors! I've been thinking of getting another small to medium sized pup to play with my Bella.



Thanks so much Lara, and I love the photo of your dog:love_heart:  I know there are some medium size dogs, that are very, light weight!  I don't know all the breeds off had, but a medium size would be so great for me  I love to walk so a longer legged feller, or girly girl would be so right  I'll try and find a photo of one like I have seen before:






or this one, they can be larger "looking" but not weight a lot:


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 20, 2018)

I am a dog lover so these two pictures are just adorable.  Just look at those sweet faces!  Our two little ones we have now are rescue dogs.  We got one at our local animal shelter and the other one we adopted at Pet Smart when they had pet adoptions on a weekend.  They bring us so much joy.  We have always had dogs through our many years of marriage, but now that we are retired we can spend so much more time with them and I can really tell how much smarter they seem to be when you are with them 24/7.  Yes, they are spoiled but all they ask in return is your love.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2018)

I can't wait, and funny how things are working out.  I'll have enough to get a dog, and I so have missed a dog to love.  I will wait until this dental travel is over, but eventually, when I just go down for check-ups, my baby will go with me, just like Toney the dog always did  I just can't have them staying alone for as long as it takes for a root-canal, etc big hugs, Denise


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 20, 2018)

I know exactly what you mean about leaving them alone!  If we go out to eat or grocery shopping, I worry they will miss us.  But they are always up in the window looking out over the driveway when we pull up!   The smallest one will put her paws up like she is waving at us!  So cute!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 20, 2018)

maggiemae said:


> I know exactly what you mean about leaving them alone!  If we go out to eat or grocery shopping, I worry they will miss us.  But they are always up in the window looking out over the driveway when we pull up!   The smallest one will put her paws up like she is waving at us!  So cute!



They're family to me too Maggie, nothing I know on Earth gives more unconditional love


----------



## Lara (Jan 20, 2018)

I love those two photos of the medium sized dogs for you Denise.
I used to have a tri-color Australian Shepherd mix that was so sweet, loyal, well behaved, and fun. They come in miniature too. I got mine at the shelter for almost free back in the day. He loved chasing birds when I would take him everyday to a wide open field to run. They like exercise. Throwing a frisbee on the beach would work well too if dogs are allowed. He looked like this one...I wish I could find another one just like him.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> I love those two photos of the medium sized dogs for you Denise.
> I used to have a tri-color Australian Shepherd mix that was so sweet, loyal, well behaved, and fun. They come in miniature too. I got mine at the shelter for almost free back in the day. He loved chasing birds when I would take him everyday to a wide open field to run. They like exercise. Throwing a frisbee on the beach would work well too if dogs are allowed. He looked like this one...I wish I could find another one just like him.



I'm not supposed to have a dog over 25 lbs. but I can dicker with the landlords a bit.  Others have  I have such a great area for a dog; hiking trails, beaches, and just nice neighborhoods to walk around in.  I'm going to start checking the ads again, although I wish it were more like "back in the day" when folks would go to the supermarket to give away puppies  I did get my Toney-dog free, from a family that were sort of hoarders.  They held her up for me to hold and her little tummy was peppered with flees.  I wanted so bad to take the other pup too but they said they wanted him for breeding gads

I'll keep you posted on how I do in my search Lara. Maybe he/she is out looking for me now:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2018)

How are you feeling, Denise?   Better, I hope!    Good luck on the search for a new furry companion.   We lost our little dog last May and my heart is still bruised; it's so lonely in the house without that little guy.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> How are you feeling, Denise?   Better, I hope!    Good luck on the search for a new furry companion.   We lost our little dog last May and my heart is still bruised; it's so lonely in the house without that little guy.



I'm sad to hear of your loss C'est Moi, I know I still have memories that cause tears in my eyes, of my little one.  I am doing ok but I have 2.5 weeks to wait for my next appt.  I suppose if the infection came back, I would go down to emergency, if it was bad like before, and get some more meds to hopefully last me until the appt.

I am being VERY careful eating soft foods, and if I have to chew a little something, it's way slow and on the other side, lol

Thanks for asking, appreciate it a lot I feel pretty positive about it all, not "looking" for anything to go wrong as I did evidently, get rid of the infection with the amoxicillan

We are having a heck of a rain and wind storm here.  I went down to the store, like a dumby, and twice, I thought it was going to rip my car door off!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 21, 2018)

It's amazing how much we love our pets, isn't it?   Seems like nowhere else do we get such unconditional love.

I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better and got your antibiotics/meds.   I wish I lived closer to you; I'd volunteer to help you drive to your appointment and keep you company.   Take care and keep us updated.   

It's raining and dreary here today, too.   Not windy, though.


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 27, 2018)

Denise, get me up to speed...when do you go back for the next appointment?  I sure want to send up some prayers for a safe trip and a pain free procedure!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> It's amazing how much we love our pets, isn't it?   Seems like nowhere else do we get such unconditional love.
> 
> I'm glad you are feeling somewhat better and got your antibiotics/meds.   I wish I lived closer to you; I'd volunteer to help you drive to your appointment and keep you company.   Take care and keep us updated.
> 
> It's raining and dreary here today, too.   Not windy, though.





maggiemae said:


> Denise, get me up to speed...when do you go back for the next appointment?  I sure want to send up some prayers for a safe trip and a pain free procedure!



Hi ladies, I'm see I hadn't answered C'ess Moi before so this is to both of you gals.  I been pretty much down with the flu/cold.  Not really sure which, maybe sort of a hybrid case, LOL!  Severe sore throat, never had one this bad, healing finally but seemed anything that was supposed to be good for it was making it hurt more.  Long story short, started Wed. night, and now is the first day I feel more normal, oh oh, look out, my normal is pretty weird But you gals prolly picked up on that already.

My tooth is good, and I feel I'll make it to my appt. on the 7th of Feb. without having the pain come back.  Just eating very soft foods, soup mostly.  If I do indulge in something like toast, or crackers for soup, I chew on the other side.  

Still need to call the University Dental Center "again" as they haven't returned my call.  I want to see if they can do appt for me 2 days in a row so I can spend the night, a save another 14 hour RT trip.  If not, I'll take whatever I can get.

Thanks for checkin in on me.  I've stayed in touch with my sister, but that's about it as I felt so crappy.  No more flu shots for me as they aren't working, in fact, I've had worse cold/flu bouts when I get a shot.  

Wow, if anyone has a fever, do I have a drink for you, LOL!!  I think I'm still sweating it out!  I don't do dairy at all, but really wanted something that tasted good, but might help break the fever, or just help me sweat the bug out.  Here's my mixture, but you can use anything as the base. I used Almond Milk:

1 cup Almond Milk
1/2 tsp Cinnamon
1/2 tsp Turmeric
1/2 tsp Ground Ginger
1/4 tsp Cayenne (that was too much for me, I had to add more Almond milk after I drank it down a bit)

Next time I'll add just like 1/8 cayenne or less even.  I also threw in a Cinnamon Stick.  

After I drank that, within about 1/2 hour I started sweating like a pig (do pigs actually sweat??)   So I took an Epsom Salt bath next, to mostly just clean up.  I feel it all helped, and the highest I saw my temp on my old thermometer was 99.2.  I'm not sure that was accurate though as I was having some major chills, stomach issues, and then the sweating after I did the drink.

Ok, well, I know I'm going to live now, and probably just take it easy one, more day.  The sun came out today though so it might be hard to do that.  I'm coughing now too though, and that usually means I'm getting towards the end of it,

Hope you gals are doing good, and not catching any bugs.  I will try and get back here a little later, nothing else new but would like to hear how you guys are doing hugs, Denise  PS Well, hugs after I'm completely over this


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 28, 2018)

OMG, Denise.   I'm sorry you have been sick but it's terrifying with the flu epidemic right now.  Take care of yourself!   

I hope you can get back to the dentist on the 7th and get things taken care of with that tooth.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> OMG, Denise.   I'm sorry you have been sick but it's terrifying with the flu epidemic right now.  Take care of yourself!
> 
> I hope you can get back to the dentist on the 7th and get things taken care of with that tooth.  Let us know how it goes.



Well the timing for this cold/flu is good as it gives me time to get better.  I really do feel I am on the mend today, and the worst is over  I didn't know there was an epidemic as I haven't been watching any news lately.  My heart goes out to anyone that has the flu or cold because lots of folks don't have all the time I have to stay in and really take care of myself.  

For years I didn't get sick, other than a cold/cough which didn't ever keep me down.  I don't know if it's age, the flu-shot, or just worse viruses.  I can tell you I wouldn't want to be more sick than I have been this time  That is a scarey thought as I am a wimp, been spoiled with pretty, good health.


----------



## CindyLouWho (Jan 28, 2018)

Sorry you were feeling sick, Denise... I'm glad you're starting to feel better. It's one day to many when you feel sick....you know?


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2018)

CindyLouWho said:


> Sorry you were feeling sick, Denise... I'm glad you're starting to feel better. It's one day to many when you feel sick....you know?



Yes, and when I've been in a hospital I'm a model patient, but at home alone, I am bitching the whole way through, LOL! Yeah, I am better for sure today Thanks Cindy  I found a movie to watch, something top-notch, and you gals are going to wish you were here watching this one with me, popcorn and all, LOL!! Be sure and check out that all-star cast, LOL!!

I am so weird:


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 28, 2018)

Denise, take good care of yourself.  This flu that is going around is awful!  Drink plenty of fluids to keep hydrated, even if you are not feeling thirsty, keep the fluids going.  The fluids also help with the cough.  Keep us updated!  We care about you!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks Maggie, I was just now sitting here wondering if I should get another cup of tea, lol! I'm tired of drinking so much (and I'm falling short of how much I should actually drink, 8 glasses of water etc.) but know you are right.  So as soon as I finish this note, on with the teapot.  I've been guzzling water in between too.  Hard to drink water, but I know it's better than even juices, or tea

I'll check in tomorrow hopefully, I'm just wanting to somehow get out of my own skin, it's sick in here, LOL!!


----------



## Lara (Jan 29, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> I'll keep you posted on how I do in my search Lara.
> Maybe he/she is out looking for me now:


awww, haha Denise. You're a nut. Take care and I hope you get over this thing you have soon!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 29, 2018)

Hi Lara  Yes, and if I make someone laugh or smile, my job is done:love_heart:

I woke up early, and I am feeling better still  I can't wait to get out in the sunshine we're having after all the rain.  I need to venture out today and get more of my Almond Milk.  I'm so happy I like that because even before this cold, I couldn't handle regular milk, and I also gave up the cheese  I think I can eat and drink those things in moderation, but I tend to start over-doing it, so have to pace myself.

I wanted to add something fun or interesting to my diary today instead of all about my creeping cruds  I'm thinking, I'm still thinking Better have another swig of my jet-fuel.  Ok, so thinking is not working for me, lol!  But something always comes up to help me out.  But unfortunately, it was a coughing attack.  So I did a search for "lemon/honey" drinks.  I really didn't know how to go about making one because I've had it recommended many times, but never tried it.

I found a super simple recipe, squeeze out 2 tsps of lemon juice (I had the lemons I had planned to try, just hadn't yet) 2 tsps of Honey, and 1 cup of hot water.  I'll see if that helps.  I don't like the otc drugs that are supposed to dry me up. Sometimes I'll take one at night (had some Tylenol PM which makes me feel the "least" weird).

I did realize I need a lemon thingy, you know, those thingys that you twist the lemon around on to get the juice out, so that's on my shopping list too.  I remember the one my mom had, it was around my whole childhood.  I think she used to make us real, lemonade.  

Oh cool, I found one almost identical to the one mom had:



I mentioned earlier that I want to make my next trip to San Francisco for dental work, more of a "fun" trip (is that an oxymoron).  But really, staying over in a Motel 6 can be a bit of an adventure, at least I "have" to have dinner out for a change  I found a nice Motel 6 in Pentaluma and I am close to making a reservation, just in case they fill up.  I need to look around for a decent place to eat before I get down there.  No gut bombs like I used to grab, because this is supposed to be a "real" dinner out Oh yeah, a "real" soup & salad dinner, nothing hard to chew:miserable:

Ok, nuf stuff fer now  I'm sure glad you gals came by to see me, its really helped me get through this. I hope you'll be around for when I go for my root canal, and whatever else they may find.  One thing I was so glad about was how thorough they are.  They took x-rays of everything and are eager to have a new guinea pig, lol!!  Well, I feel more secure going there since I don't have a long-time dentist that I am familiar with.  Kind of reminds me of all the times I've gone to beauty colleges.  Never got a bad "do" at one as the instructors check everything (she's trying hard to be optomistic raying:


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 29, 2018)

I hope the lemon and honey drink helped the cough, Denise.   Glad you are feeling somewhat better today.   

Sounds like your next trip to the dentist is shaping up to be an adventure.   It won't be long now so it's good that you are getting your plans made.    We'll be checking on you!


----------



## Meanderer (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2018)

That's called lemon'aid, put me outa my misery.  Would you hand me another nose please??


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> I hope the lemon and honey drink helped the cough, Denise.   Glad you are feeling somewhat better today.
> 
> Sounds like your next trip to the dentist is shaping up to be an adventure.   It won't be long now so it's good that you are getting your plans made.    We'll be checking on you!



Oh I'm hoping CM, I have to kick this bug as hard as I can so I am ready to roll by next Wednesday.  I'm so glad I have the time, don't want to cancel for obvious reasons.  I think it would be great to have a bud'ette to go with for sure.  Who knows what the future holds, but maybe some of us can get together one day


----------



## C'est Moi (Jan 30, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Oh I'm hoping CM, I have to kick this bug as hard as I can so I am ready to roll by next Wednesday.  I'm so glad I have the time, don't want to cancel for obvious reasons.  I think it would be great to have a bud'ette to go with for sure.  Who knows what the future holds, but maybe some of us can get together one day



That would be nice, but it's also nice to simply have online "buddies" to share our ups and downs.   I'm hoping you feel much better soon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> That would be nice, but it's also nice to simply have online "buddies" to share our ups and downs.   I'm hoping you feel much better soon.



It really is nice because I have met folks from so many areas of the world I never would have met  I find out how much alike we are, and I am so glad to have the buddies I do online.  I live in a teenie town so not much going on, and especially when I'm sick, I can still get on here and yack  I am on the mend for sure, and again, it's just been so neat to hear from you gals.  

I haven't felt up to exploring, and posting around the different boards, but I'll get back into it big hugs, and so glad you, CindyLou, and Maggiemae joined the forum.  I have friends here I've had for 4 years, but so awesome to meet new friends as well Denise

Here's for all of you today:


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 30, 2018)

be well  buddy..


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> be well  buddy..
> 
> 
> View attachment 47874



Yum yum, that's my fave, slurp slurp


----------



## maggiemae (Jan 30, 2018)

I love that little monkey!  I would love to have one...but wait..I already have two (grandkids)! LOL   Keep getting better for your teeth adventure!  (HUGS)


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 30, 2018)

Hi Maggiemae, 

I bet those "monkeys" love their grandma.  I don't know what they call you, but I had to laugh when my niece told us what her grandkids called her, meema, lol!  One started calling her that as they couldn't say gramma probably and the name stuck.

I'm feeling lots better, even got some laundry done today.  I still can't talk very well, and basically, I just croak, lol!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad you're feeing a little better Denise. Stay rested and hydrated.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you Rose, I love Tulips

Still better today, and I'm sleeping way better, and drinking lots of water and tea.  I like the drinks I make up with the spices, but only had about 4 of those.  I have Probiotics on the brain since lastnight and I want to start taking those eventually.  I need to read up on them and find out what they are exactly

Thanks again, Denise


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 2, 2018)

Been relying on my Roku to find "TV or Movie" entertainment" since tossing the cable out again.  I not disappointed, especially with the BBC Crime Dramas I am getting into.  My tastes change from time to time, sometimes just comedies, sometimes just movies, etc.  But I have really been blown away by a series (unfortunately, only 3 seasons) called Broadchurch.  I just so enjoy the "style" of the writers, directors, actors.  

So that series came to an end, but I soon found a website that listed "similar" shows so now I'm just starting Hinterland.  Really hoping I enjoy it as much.  Still fighting to overcome the cold/flu that got me down, and finding something with real talent (imo) on Roku/TV is helping my "long" evenings

Here's the link to find a great list of BBC crime dramas if anyone is interested: https://www.deadgoodbooks.co.uk/netflix-shows-for-broadchurch-fans/


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 3, 2018)

Denise, if you have Youtube you might like the British detective show "Rosemary and Thyme". It's older but I enjoyed it,

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k4O7Ulvfzvw&list=PLkq7oHUcA_W0swCPTsNpQIrgM8jzvnmGh


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

I'll check it out! One thing I love about the British shows is getting to see all the countryside, and the cities too.  The town where Hinterland is filmed   is Aberystwyth as you probably know.


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 3, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> ... One thing I love about the British shows is getting to see all the countryside, and the cities too. ...


Denise, did you ever watch the series _All Creatures Great and Small _?   I really enjoyed it. Many episodes showed a lot of the countryside.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Denise, did you ever watch the series _All Creatures Great and Small _?   I really enjoyed it. Many episodes showed a lot of the countryside.



I've heard of that one too!!  I will look for it on my Roku channels, and/or, if it's on Youtube, I can go through an HDMI cord from my laptop to TV.  I really enjoy the British shows much more than the ones from the US with the exception of a couple only.  I just like their style, and the actors are incredibly "real people".  I love the way they speak, and I love their humor.  Maybe some of my Dad's heritage is in me.  He was born in Canada, but his folks, as well as my mothers grandparents were born in both Wales, and England.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

Today I'm feeling a bit frightened about this Dental trip coming up Wednesday.  I am 10 days(or is it 11) into this bug I've had. If I'm not feeling I can drive the distance, and keep from coughing through the procedures, I may have to cancel by Tuesday.  I'm not being too pessimistic I hope.  I just want to be smart about it.

I've heard a couple of folks I know went to the doctor right away and were given Z-packs.  Thing is, I never really felt it was more than a Cold/virsus and I know antibiotics don't beat those.  Monday I might go by and see my doc/nurse to see what they think.  That is if I'm not really feeling strong again.  I haven't done a walk as I really didn't feel strong enough.  I've gone to the store, don't laundry, but there is a little bit in my lungs I've been getting rid of by coughing. But no fever to speak of.

It's 350 miles to the University in San Francisco.  I have triple A now, just changed over yesterday.  I feel much more secure about travel in my truck (94 mazda) and can get some discounts, like the motel I plan to stay in.  So I would leave about 5 a.m. Wed the 7th, to make sure I get there by 1:30pm.  2 blocks away is a parking structure I can use (hope they validate) It's UCSF so I think they might.  It even crossed my mind, when I leave my appt. it will most likely be dark or getting there.  So I'd have to walk the 2 blocks to get my truck, and back to the motel.

It's just all getting real I guess.  This will teach me not to get out and really try to make friends that could/would have enjoyed maybe going for the ride.  It's not that easy to meet people though.  I mean meeting them is easy, becoming buds is another.  If I lived in my hometown in Oregon, I would have had several that would loved to go with me just for something different to do, "get outa Dodge" ya know

Then the thought of "will the dentist be good/gentle". With she know how to give a shot right?? Blablabla.  I should really sit and worry more, LOL!


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 3, 2018)

Denise, see how you feel on Monday.  From what I have heard and experienced with my husband, the cough tends to last for several weeks.  You might want to give the Dental facility a call and let them know what is going on with you.  Sounds like you might be getting a bit stressed out.  Remember, take deep breaths and tell yourself..."I can do this"!  We are all pulling for you girl!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes, I am a bit stressed but some rather good Chardonnay is helping through.  I can't drink much anytime, but maybe 2 glasses  I'm glad I can't drink much, another story, LOL!  I found two clinics about half the distance of "all the way" to the UCSF.  I don't know why I didn't think of that earlier.  I was just pumped up about going to student dentists because I know it's a great deal, been there done that years ago.  But now, things are different for me.  I know if I have to, I will handle it, but if I can get out of it, find a dental clinic between Mendocino County and Sonoma, I will go there instead.

Won't have to spend the night, and the Dental Center at UofCA should have no problem sending my xrays they took.  Thing is, when I go down Wednesday (if I go) I have no idea what the consult is going to be on my xrays, or what their plan of action will be, or when.  I could go all the way down there, with all the expenses, and not get more than a "sorry, you insurance won't cover all of this.  I CANNOT get a live person of the phone down there to tell me "what" they've found at this point.  It's screwed.  They don't realize the distance I am going to get to them.

I know it's really confusing, but basically, I don't know if I've picked my best option.  So Monday, I'll figure it out because I have to let the school know, and I have to know that I have another option.

Thanks for the encouragement.   I know I'll be ok, it's just such a freaking hastle and this isn't going to fly, me living so far from health and dental care  It's a bummer but I think a larger city like Redding would probably end up being a lot more fun.  We always have the pros and cons, and I would just have to start over again, but every time I have started over, it's always been a step up denise


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

I don't blame you for feeling nervous about the dentist Denise, I would too and you have such a long drive to get there, please be careful.  My dentist said once that if somebody had a cold and came in for their dental work, they would be sent home and not treated until they were over the cold.  I hope there's no issue with you.  Wishing you the best, I admire your strength in dealing with your problems and doing so well...great attitude.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

That was the other thing I didn't mention Seabreeze and that is if I still have the cold/cough they're going to end up sending me home I'll bet money so that's another reason I've got to make some calls on Monday if I'm still coughing like I am the cough is always at the end of the whole thing but still I couldn't go through any dental work if I was choking all the time anyway I'll let you guys know how it comes out on Monday with me finding another dentist or maybe just postponing my dental appointment tell a later date face for giving me the encouragement and back up I needed


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't imagine having my mouth open at the dentist either getting worked on or xrays while coughing or having a runny nose, etc.  Good luck, it's a drag if you have to cancel, but maybe that's the only way to go.  Will be thinking of you on Monday.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

Right on Monday we'll find out how I feel I mean that's two days away I could feel a heck of a lot better by then but I don't know on the whole I think most people are taking at least 14 days to get over this crap. And there's no way I go down and sit in the dentist chair anywhere with a cold and cough like I've had


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

It's a challenge for me not to gag at the dentist without a cold.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 3, 2018)

Would you believe I have to be really careful with my toothbrush so I don't gag myself with it my gag reflex is just really sensitive so yeah I can relate


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 3, 2018)

I'm the same with brushing my teeth or rinsing with mouthwash, sometimes I have to cut it short, seems to worsen with age.


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 4, 2018)

Some people take them out and brush them in their hand....no gagging!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Some people take them out and brush them in their hand....no gagging!



I know, my mom had to since around 30 years old.  My friends with dentures have been encouraging me to save every tooth I can.  That's why I've gone to all this trouble to find a dentist that is "full service" and takes my Medi-cal/Denta-cal  My friends and family have always had hard times with dentures.  Maybe not everyone is that way, I hope not.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

Let us know what happens, Denise.   I hope you are feeling better and can get the necessary dental appointments with facilities closer to you.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 4, 2018)

Oh metoo!! Tomorrow I'm contacting some dentists I already have phone #s for C'est Moi and they are all within Mendocino and Sonoma County.  I really don't know why I didn't try that before, duh!  But if I don't have any luck, and I do feel back to normal, I'll go down for the Dental Center appt.

Today was a pretty good day after I forced myself to get out for a walk.  It was in the 60s, didn't need a jacket, and I did about 3 miles.  I took my time though and vowed if I didn't feel good for any reason, I'd turn around but it was wonderful.  All those hot drinks with spices, and just plain water has done wonders to get me through this

I also found some excellent D3's by I think it's called VitaFusion, something like that.  And they are gummies so I don't have to swallow horse pills, LOL!  Grocery Outlet over here has the most excellent buys on good "non-expired" products.  I love that store

Ok, off to finish my smoothie I just made, and hope you are having a good day too CM!! Denise


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Vitafusion gummies!!   I take 'em every day, the "hair, skin and nails" formula.   

Good for you for taking a walk; sounds great.   I'm so glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 5, 2018)

I saw those CM and I wanted to buy every formula they had besides that one!!  They are only 7.99 compared to 11.99, at Grocery Outlet!! I can only get a bottle/formula a time though, lol so I did start with the D3.  I bout gagged taking some of my pills yesterday.  I take a calcium, multi and both are large and real gaggers, lol  So when I am done with them, I will get the gummies Good to know you recommend them

Well, I've been calling dentists this a.m. that are closer to me (shortest distance was 200 miles or so) but they either don't take any adult patients, or they won't accept the xrays I already have from UCSF Dental Center.  It's a real "Goliath" in my life, and I need to just let go and head for San Francisco.

I just got off the phone with the Dental Center and they are so nice, and very helpful.  The student dentist will email me or phone to tell me if there is any chance I could have the work done this trip.  Everything moves slower at a school of dentistry, so this visit may not "yet" include the actual root canal  The first visit was only consultation and xrays.  I need to make a reservation at the Motel 6 I found though, and I hope I can still get a room for tomorrow night.  Otherwise, I would have to leave so early to get to my appt in SF by 1:30.  I'm going to stay 2 nights.

I know you guys are pullin for me and I so appreciate being able to post here, and hear from you all.  I never thought I would have trouble finding a dentist in this lifetime.  When I was working, I always either had good insurance and I really don't appreciate anything like that until it's gone.  

Ok, back to making this a fun adventure instead of a scarey experience, lol!  I don't know if I mentioned finding a parking structure on campus down there.  Only problem with that is, it could be dark by the time I am out of the dental center, and I have 2 blocks to get back to my truck.  I'm carrying some protection with me so at least I have that.  Reading one of my novels right now and this gal is taking self-defense lessons, I want to do that, seriously


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

I had to cancel everything (appt., reservations at motel etc.) because my cough is still too bad for me to be worked on at a dentist.  I did get to talk to the Student dentist that is working with me though.  She was just excellent in understanding my situation, and had set things up so I would actually have an "emergency" type visit today.  They were going to sort of prep the tooth to prevent it (hopefully) from giving me any pain between now and the next appt. when all the work would be done.  Dental schools take at least 3 visits to really get something like this done evidently.

But like I said, I had to cancel everything.  I was relieved in a way because this has been overwhelming.  I've decided the tooth is just going to have to go.  Even if my cough wouldn't have stopped me from going, I think I may have cancelled anyway.  It was just too much for me.  One visit, and "get er done" I could have handled but I realize I am 65, I can live without this dang tooth.  So now, I still have to wait til this cough is finally gone, and make yet another "emergency" appt at this local clinic.

And if I didn't write about that before, here is the deal with that.  They can "only" pull it as the clinic is called "limited services".  So I have to call at 8 a.m. any day, and they will then tell me to come in at 7:30 (next morning) and sit and wait to see if I will be taken in with only 2 other people.  That's all they fit into the schedule that day.  I could end up waiting as long as 4 hours to just see the dentist.  Then he will look at the tooth "again" but still has the last xray I had taken.  Then he will give them permission to schedule me for a "definite" time to have the tooth pulled.  After all that, I will still not be accepted as a permanent patient.

I won't have a dentist for preventive, cleanings etcs.  I don't know what else to say except there isn't another dentist/clinic within 300 miles, that will take me as a permanent patient and that is a clinic out here called Western Dental.  So the travel thing is inevitable if I continue living here.  I think I'm depressed :sosad:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm sorry you became so sickly Denise and had to cancel everything.  I know it's a big hassle having to move, and you've had to do it way too much over the years, but where you live now does really seem isolated for basic medical and dental needs.  I don't blame you for being sad, but hopefully things will work out for the better in the end for you.  Please take care....hugs. :love_heart:


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

So sorry, Denise.  I might urge you to reconsider trying to save that tooth when you feel better.  As you know, once it's removed the surrounding teeth may begin to "drift" and cause more issues later.  I know you are considering your options carefully.

Your situation shows the importance of availability of medical/dental care as we get older.   It might be a wise idea for you to consider moving while you are still young enough to handle it.   Those services will be increasingly important as we age and you are smart to be considering all the possible solutions.   

Take care and I hope you feel much better soon.   I hate a nagging cough!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm sorry you became so sickly Denise and had to cancel everything.  I know it's a big hassle having to move, and you've had to do it way too much over the years, but where you live now does really seem isolated for basic medical and dental needs.  I don't blame you for being sad, but hopefully things will work out for the better in the end for you.  Please take care....hugs. :love_heart:



I have my "feelers" out for other possibilities/place to move that might be better  I know my issues to amount to anything compared to some, but seems like if I can overcome these smaller issues, maybe I'll appreciate the "big" heart-aches others overcome in this life.  I'm finding out what a weenie I am, lol  Always thinking I'm so tough, independent, don't need anyone else.  Not true, now if I can just remember that when I am all feeling wonderful again, LOL!



C'est Moi said:


> So sorry, Denise.  I might urge you to reconsider trying to save that tooth when you feel better.  As you know, once it's removed the surrounding teeth may begin to "drift" and cause more issues later.  I know you are considering your options carefully.
> 
> Your situation shows the importance of availability of medical/dental care as we get older.   It might be a wise idea for you to consider moving while you are still young enough to handle it.   Those services will be increasingly important as we age and you are smart to be considering all the possible solutions.
> 
> Take care and I hope you feel much better soon.   I hate a nagging cough!



Maybe C'est Moi, but I do have all the rest of my uppers, and this one is the furthest back.  But I know you are right about it weakening the "line".  I was wondering if I would outlive my teeth, or they would last.  People are living longer now


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Maybe C'est Moi, but I do have all the rest of my uppers, and this one is the furthest back.  But I know you are right about it weakening the "line".  I was wondering if I would outlive my teeth, or they would last.  People are living longer now



That would be a good discussion to have with the dentist before having the tooth extracted, Denise.  I wish you the best through all of this.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here's a couple reasons I can't see moving from here.  It was a beautiful day, mid 70s and what an evening down at the harbor. Hadn't been out much as you know, so it was time

Some of the shots I got didn't turn out but these kind of show how lovely it was Lot's of people down there, many tourists even this time of year


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like a beautiful place, Denise.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 7, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Looks like a beautiful place, Denise.



It really is, in it's way ya know I love the mod temps.


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 8, 2018)

Beautiful pictures!  I understand your love of the moderate temps.  As you get older, it is hard to adjust to any extreme cold or heat!  The lack of medical facilities close to you needs to be something you should put a good deal of thought into.  But you are still young enough that it is not a decision you need to make over night!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

maggiemae said:


> Beautiful pictures!  I understand your love of the moderate temps.  As you get older, it is hard to adjust to any extreme cold or heat!  The lack of medical facilities close to you needs to be something you should put a good deal of thought into.  But you are still young enough that it is not a decision you need to make over night!



Hi Maggie Did you see my "sausage" thread, LOL!!  I'm truly a warped individual, aren't you glad we're buds, LOL!  

Ok, so yes, the way I am looking at it now, is I can actually see a dentist at a clinic in Santa Rosa, when I need a cleaning, which will be soon.  And then, I will go ahead and use the NEMT (non-emergency medical transportation) that they have here in CA.  At least that's what I am looking at doing.  I do not want to move from here, I truly don't.  And I would miss it horribly, so for now, I'm staying put, and sort of roll with the punches.

I went to Walmart to get more lithium batteries for my camera that I use with a tripod.  That's when I am trying to get really clear photos, way better than with my phone cam.  Also, I'd like to get more photos of the the boats coming in, and may go down again tonight.  Don't want to miss any lovely evenings, as I've missed too many lately.

While I was at Walmart I heard people start to yell, like at each other so I looked around and spotted a mother and teenage or a bit older daughter just out of control yelling obscenties.  I couldn't help but smile, because I was caught between "what idiots" and "how horrible for them" and embarrassing.  But I saw zero embarrassment so I guess this might be normal behaviour for the family, which is really sad.

I was glad when they were sort of escorted out, as quick as possible.  The world is going mad, and even in such a tiny town as this, things you wouldn't think would be going on, do.

So now I think I'll take a nap, LOL!  Oh, I've rejoined my gym, just by the month, no contract because I can't trust myself to stick with it, but since I am feeling so much better, I want to try and do all I can to stay healthy.  Wish me luck:gettowork:


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Looks like a beautiful place, Denise.



It is, and like I was telling Maggie, I don't want to move, so going to stick it out as long as I can.  See what happens, and try not to worry about the future so much


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> It is, and like I was telling Maggie, I don't want to move, so going to stick it out as long as I can.  See what happens, and try not to worry about the future so much



Well if you love it, then definitely stay as long as you can manage.  We have to do what makes us happy in life.   I live outside of Houston on the San Jacinto River... not particularly scenic but we love it here.   All our kids were raised in this house and it's just comfortable and "home."   All 5 bedrooms are UPSTAIRS so sooner or later we may have to have a "chair lift" installed because I don't see us moving.  

My little MIL lives about 10 miles away and we are quite involved with her care; she's 80 and still lives on her own in a house on 6 acres.  Our children (5 of them) are scattered across Texas with the exception of our oldest son who is living in Hawaii now.   Closest one to us is an hour and a half away.   More than you wanted to know, I'm sure.  HAHA!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Well if you love it, then definitely stay as long as you can manage.  We have to do what makes us happy in life.   I live outside of Houston on the San Jacinto River... not particularly scenic but we love it here.   All our kids were raised in this house and it's just comfortable and "home."   All 5 bedrooms are UPSTAIRS so sooner or later we may have to have a "chair lift" installed because I don't see us moving.
> 
> My little MIL lives about 10 miles away and we are quite involved with her care; she's 80 and still lives on her own in a house on 6 acres.  Our children (5 of them) are scattered across Texas with the exception of our oldest son who is living in Hawaii now.   Closest one to us is an hour and a half away.   More than you wanted to know, I'm sure.  HAHA!!



Oh that sounds wonderful, CM!!  Ina lived in the "family" home too and she loved it  I have another "highschool" friend that lives in Llano and she moved there I think in 90 something.  But she loves it there as well. She and her children built a business around designing belt-buckles for Rodeo, and it's a neat, family biz.  Vicki is 64 but she's still goin strong, won't retire anytime soon.

Texas has it's own kind of beauty, every place does.  And no, not more than I wanted to know, loved hearing about your life in Texas!  If you ever want to share some pics, I know I would love to see them.  I bet your MIL loves having you, so many seniors that I know here in Crescent City are so alone.  

I had a nap, and now I have my 2nd wind, so planning an early dinner, and maybe another trip down to the harbor  it's just 2 miles, so very close. Denise


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Enjoy your dinner and your trip to the harbor, Denise.   I hope your cough is better today.   

We have quite a large extended family in the Houston area; my husband has a brother and a sister within 20 miles of us, plus their spouses and children.  My husband was born and raised here so there are all kinds of cousins, aunts, uncles, etc., too.   

Hub and his siblings share checking on my MIL, making sure she gets to doctor appointments, take care of her finances, take her shopping, etc. since she doesn't drive anymore.   He is over at her house 3 days a week, taking care of maintenance, mowing her property, etc.   (A nice break for me, lol.)   She is a feisty, sweet little woman.   

So we have a lot of roots here; I guess we will live out our days in this area, and probably in this house.   

I read Ina's diary entries and some of her posts on the forum; she seemed like a special person.   I think she lived in the Dayton area which is a pretty good ways from Houston.  I'm sorry I wasn't on the forum while she was here.


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est,  if it is up to me, we will always live in our current home.  We had it built in 1986 when we moved to the Atlanta area from Mississippi.  I have always loved this house because there are so many memories of our two children growing up here and all the neighborhood kids coming around here to play basketball in the driveway or just ride their bikes up and down the street (we live in a cul-de-sac).  All our bedrooms are upstairs too, so a chair lift may be in our future too! YIKES!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

maggiemae said:


> C'est,  if it is up to me, we will always live in our current home.  We had it built in 1986 when we moved to the Atlanta area from Mississippi.  I have always loved this house because there are so many memories of our two children growing up here and all the neighborhood kids coming around here to play basketball in the driveway or just ride their bikes up and down the street (we live in a cul-de-sac).  All our bedrooms are upstairs too, so a chair lift may be in our future too! YIKES!



I hear ya, MaggieMae!   I love this house; we built ours in 1994 so there are a LOT of memories here.  (Plus three of our precious dogs buried in the back yard.)   It's a lot of empty space to dust but I've gotten accustomed to dust bunnies and just let 'em roam!!   It's nice to have the space when the kids come home to visit.  

I'm originally from south GA, so I'm an ole' southern gal.  Most of my family is still in GA, and we are planning a trip to visit--probably in late March or early April.   I have enjoyed reading about your projects in Nancy's entertaining diary!!


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Denise--I forgot to mention that there are some great vineyards in Llano!!   Don't know if you like wine, but your friend probably has access to some good "Texas Red."


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Enjoy your dinner and your trip to the harbor, Denise.   I hope your cough is better today.
> 
> We have quite a large extended family in the Houston area; my husband has a brother and a sister within 20 miles of us, plus their spouses and children.  My husband was born and raised here so there are all kinds of cousins, aunts, uncles, etc., too.
> 
> ...



Our family was close when I was little, like grade school and younger, but then we all went our separate ways for the most part.  I have always thought we were meant to live out our lives near family, and so happy you are getting to  Ina lived sort of near Humble, and that's about all I know I miss her every day, but now I'm getting to know you gals so I am grateful for that


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Denise--I forgot to mention that there are some great vineyards in Llano!!   Don't know if you like wine, but your friend probably has access to some good "Texas Red."



I know her and her hubby enjoy going out to dinner, and see they do drink red it looks like from the pics I see  I like Merlot the best and I'm not too fancy of course.  I do like Chardonnays the best and our Grocery Outlet has amazing prices for "otherwise" much, more expensive wines  I can handle 2 small glasses and always drink it with a dinner


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 8, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> Enjoy your dinner and your trip to the harbor, Denise.   I hope your cough is better today.
> We have quite a large extended family in the Houston area; my husband has a brother and a sister within 20 miles of us, plus their spouses and children.  My husband was born and raised here so there are all kinds of cousins, aunts, uncles, etc., too.
> Hub and his siblings share checking on my MIL, making sure she gets to doctor appointments, take care of her finances, take her shopping, etc. since she doesn't drive anymore.   He is over at her house 3 days a week, taking care of maintenance, mowing her property, etc.   (A nice break for me, lol.)   She is a feisty, sweet little woman.
> So we have a lot of roots here; I guess we will live out our days in this area, and probably in this house.
> I read Ina's diary entries and some of her posts on the forum; she seemed like a special person.   I think she lived in the Dayton area which is a pretty good ways from Houston.  I'm sorry I wasn't on the forum while she was here.



Ina didn’t actually live in Dayton, but that is where her stepdaughter (that she adopted) lived, and for a while, Ina had intended to move there to be closer to Patricia. However, that changed when Patricia’s son moved into Ina’s house and was taking care of her there. 
She actually lived on the northeast side of Houston , between Mt. Houston Rd, and the golf course, in a little housing development that bordered near that (bayou ?) that was just east of the area where she lived. 
She was on the forum until shortly before she passed away, but had not posted as much here lately as she did on our home forum, which is a much smaller and close-knit group of people.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 8, 2018)

Happyflowerlady said:


> Ina didn’t actually live in Dayton, but that is where her stepdaughter (that she adopted) lived, and for a while, Ina had intended to move there to be closer to Patricia. However, that changed when Patricia’s son moved into Ina’s house and was taking care of her there.
> She actually lived on the northeast side of Houston , between Mt. Houston Rd, and the golf course, in a little housing development that bordered near that (bayou ?) that was just east of the area where she lived.
> She was on the forum until shortly before she passed away, but had not posted as much here lately as she did on our home forum, which is a much smaller and close-knit group of people.



I'm sorry I didn't get to know her.   Thanks, and my condolences to all of you who were her friends.


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 8, 2018)

I went down to a different Pier tonight, and shot a few, more photos.  I'm just mesmerized by the fishing boats, and the men that do this on a daily basis.  I'll try and add some info on each pic:

Commercial boat I saw come in right when I got down there.

I first went directly across the bay from where I was lastnight.  Then walked out to the end of that pier to get the photos of the commercial boat, and seals/sea lions.

These fellers were swimming in to see if they could get some handouts

the sky really looked like that, I didn't do any touchup on the photos.  The single light was the first fisherman I saw on the horizon, coming in at the end of the day.

Down the beach loop a bit farther and I had to pull over as I saw way more boats coming over the horizon!  It was so much better in real-life.  I'm not a very good photographer so I the pics just don't do the real thing justice


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 9, 2018)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 9, 2018)

They're great, Denise!


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks ladies  I think I'll try a video next time so folks can see the sea lions swimming, boats moving, etc


----------



## Meanderer (Feb 12, 2018)

Denise1952 said:


> Thanks ladies  I think I'll try a video next time so folks can see the sea lions swimming, boats moving, etc


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 14, 2018)

Denise, how is it going?  Thinking about you!


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 20, 2018)

Ummm, have not seen you post here in a while.  Everything Okay?


----------



## Denise1952 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Maggie,

Yes, I'm ok, just not getting online much these days.  Sometimes I just take a break from it is all.  Thanks for checking on me though, and I hope everything is good with you Denise


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 20, 2018)

I understand, I have to just get offline and take a much needed break at times.  I do not want my life to be centered around the internet!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Dec 8, 2018)

Denise, it has been so long since I have seen you online, and I am glad to see that you are doing okay. I used to see and read your Facebook page every day, and then one day, it was just gone, and I couldn’t even find your page. 
I think that it was right after your brother in Idaho passed away, because I remember messaging you about that, and then never heard anything back. 
Miss chatting with you , and glad to know you are okay !


----------

